# Getting time



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Big ones are showing up. Mobile, last night.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

awesome I'm ready!! Has anyone been to the west end of Dauphin Island?


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

I will once the winds cooperate


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Big ones are here no doubt !


----------

